# Head Leveling Help



## ErockBar1 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Headlight Leveling Help*

Hello everyone,
Long story short I just got my ar back from the shop after a month due to a run in with some mailboxes. (It was them or 3 deer) My passenger headlight was replace along with airlines , lower control arm, front bumper cover, ect. My headlight leveling warning light is on and won't go off. Tonight I'll see if the light is leveling for sure. I know the leveler is connected to the air suspension of which some parts were replaced. 
Has anyone ever ran into this issue?
Is it something I can service or am I looking at a trip to the dealership?


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Headlight Leveling Help (ErockBar1)*

vag-com, depending on what the issues are. there will be a code. Setting the leveling is done through it (iirc).
I have not gone into that address my self.


----------



## ErockBar1 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: Headlight Leveling Help (eurocars)*

Thanks euro. Now I have get my hands on a VAG COM...... hmmmmm Xmas present


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Headlight Leveling Help (ErockBar1)*

Ross Tech VAG-COM cable is my recomendation. You can do a lot with it.
AND
The VAG-COM diagnostics forum is answered by them. Which adds a huge amount of value.


----------



## ErockBar1 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: Headlight Leveling Help (eurocars)*

I just realized the fuse is removed. Which i guess they did when servicing. Hopefully that will be all it takes to get my headlights to dance again. But of course I am out of 5A fuses.


----------

